# Total distributor timing.



## CMG70GTO (Dec 18, 2014)

I have a 1970 GTO with a 400 engine. It is basically stock. Standard distributor except I added Petronics to replace the points. Base timing is set at 9 degrees per the manual. At 2500 RPM it is only advancing by 14 degrees for a total advance of 23 degrees Is this correct or should it be higher?


----------



## BierManVA (Jan 6, 2014)

You should be closer to 36 degrees all in at that rpm. What springs are you using for your advance? Also, is there any pinging/detonation? What octane are you running on this original engine?


----------



## CMG70GTO (Dec 18, 2014)

No ping. I am running premium non ethanol gas. I do not which springs I am using. was going to look this weekend. It was originally an auto that I converted to a Tremec 5 speed. I also thought it should be closer to 36 degrees but was not sure.


Thanks for the input.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Agree on "vicinity" of 36 degrees total (no vacuum advance). Which heads are you running? You can get more travel out of your distributor by following the instructions part way down this page => Setting Ignition Timing Curves - Chevy High Performance Magazine (use a smaller bushing, or remove it completely).

Bear


----------

